

Podcast: Great take on the anti-vaccine movement and alarmist ideas that spread - ovidem
http://cdn46.castfire.com/audio/522/3454/25338/2429604/penn-15-02-01-ss_2015-02-01-230104-7770-0-0-0.64k.mp3?cdn_id=46&uuid=2468881ed94cb194939b8a8d88cd490e

======
stopplzkthx
yea well you inject that transistor into your blood and then sleep on a metal
spring matress - that if you lay on it bends into a natural satellite shape -
once injected those will be subjective to any magnetic force, and can be
pulled to your brain while you sleep with a magnet, with enough exposure to a
magnet it could even be formed into an antenno or a satellite shape. so then
try to fight the electric dragon gods and their emf/microwave weapons.

same reason they put aluminum in deodorant for 30 years or whatever. once you
can have metal in your blood you can be captured in the magicnet (magnet)

so tired of this shit stop posting anti vaccine shit it irks me; you have no
idea what your talking about nor the cultural histories of the earth. its the
year 4000 in china and they all worship a dragon god. so idk why you post this
fud.

